# Incan Treasure



## goldenrose (Apr 25, 2011)

I did it! kovachii 'Goliath' x longifolium, got compot from Chuck 7-7-07.











Question - the first growth produced 2 pairs of leaves & did nothing, leaves are yellowing, so it's blooming on the second growth, it has 3 buds, would you snip it?


----------



## gonewild (Apr 25, 2011)

Snip what?


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 25, 2011)

The flower spike in order to conserve energy & put it into new growth.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 25, 2011)

The new growth looks strong. Enjoy at least the two first flowers and the third too if the new growth doesn't show any sign of stress. Very pretty b/w.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 25, 2011)

I would not cut it off...enjoy it, it is beautiful!

The kovachii species tends to have the previous growth wither away very soon after the new growth begins to mature. The result is that the species does not maintain older growths.

Your flower looks like it has a lot of kovachii influence and so it probably has inherited the growth trait form the kovachii parent.

Besides the above, I think once the bloom phase has gotten to the point of yours most of the energy has already been spent to grow the spike and flower. It does not take much energy for the plant at this point to hold the spike. To save energy for the plant you would have needed to snip the spike sooner.

Let it bloom out and use all the pollen.


----------



## Hera (Apr 25, 2011)

Just beautiful. I wish I could see that one in person.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 25, 2011)

That's a beautiful Incan Treasure. Although I've not seen many, some just don't measure up to the expectations. 
WOW that pouch is awesome! Great job photographing.


----------



## Heather (Apr 25, 2011)

That's really gorgeous! I would enjoy it!


----------



## koshki (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, that's really pretty!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 25, 2011)

I like this cross! Beautiful purple coloration.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 25, 2011)

Very pretty, I would be happy with that.


----------



## etex (Apr 25, 2011)

:clap::clap:Very beautiful bloom!! Phrags have the coolest looking pouches!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm particularly happy with this one, the flower segments are balanced IMO and I love the fact that the edge of the pouch is handstitched! 
I've seen some I don't care for but as we hear over & over, don't judge a flower by it's first bloom, especially a phrag! If this can only get better then it's a sure keeper!


W. Beetus said:


> I like this cross! Beautiful purple coloration.


I love the color & I'm not capturing it correctly on this pic. Tomorrow I'm going to try with a white background & hope for better natural lighting & not have to use a much supplemental.

Thanks for your input gonewild, makes sense!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 26, 2011)

Impressive colors!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2011)

I second that Jean. Great culture Rose.


----------



## paphreek (Apr 26, 2011)

I second Rick, great job growing, Rose! :clap:


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 26, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2011)

Yay kovachii hybrids! 
The top foto is almost kovachii color! What media is it in?


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 26, 2011)

that is great


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 26, 2011)

Congrats Rose! What a beauty...

Personally, I'd enjoy that flower and the buds to come a bit longer.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 26, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Yay kovachii hybrids!
> The top foto is almost kovachii color! What media is it in?


Kovachii color I guess is a good way to describe it! I have it in the cypress mulch, as are most of my phrags.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow, is that intense! And intensely gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I have no idea what cypress mulch is though!


----------



## e-spice (Apr 28, 2011)

Very pretty and super color!  Best Incan Treasure I remember seeing.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 28, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for the info, I have no idea what cypress mulch is though!


Yes you do! You know the stuff(shredded bark) one spreads around on flower beds so it looks nice & supposedly keeps weeds out?
Does the concrete jungle have Menard's? $2 for a 2 cubic ft. bag! There are some big chunks, which is OK by me, I just toss them on the flower beds & use the more consistently shredded ones for the phrags. Gilda got me started on this, my phrags seem to do really well, the cypress being a swamp tree holds up well, doesn't need annual repotting, is light in weight, holds moisture but at the same time has air spaces.


----------



## etex (Apr 28, 2011)

Rose,
Excellent idea on the cypress mulch!!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 28, 2011)

I also use cypress mulch in my cattleya mix. Works fine and last a long time, not to mention it's cheap and easily available.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous! The best one I've seen!


----------



## Candace (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats and woohoo!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 29, 2011)

Wonderful and beautiful colour!


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 29, 2011)

Excellent Rose!!! How many plants do you have from the compot??? It would be nice to see others bloom from to compare them!!! Some day maybe I'll have a Kovachii..


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2011)

I should send you a photo of all the green gardens around me!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 29, 2011)

tocarmar said:


> Excellent Rose!!! How many plants do you have from the compot??? It would be nice to see others bloom from to compare them!!! Some day maybe I'll have a Kovachii..


I have one other that I kept, this one hit the bull's eye for me, that's all I need! I want to say NYEric, did we split that compot? 
I also have Andean Tears(k x wallisii), Allison Strom(k x Living Fire) & last year got kov x schlimii flask, which should be a pretty nice cross.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 29, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I also use cypress mulch in my cattleya mix. Works fine and last a long time, not to mention it's cheap and easily available.



Easily available in Quebec, Shiva? Are you talking of White cedar mulch?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2011)

I dont remember anything anymore. I'll have to check


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 29, 2011)

Wonderful Rose! Congrats, it's just beautiful!

Yes, I was wondering the same thing, if you guys were talking about _cedar_ mulch...


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 29, 2011)

The true cypress mulch seems to be made from pond cypress (Taxodium ascenden)s and bald cypress (Taxodium distichum). But those trees don't grow in Canada. Here, some trees are sometimes called Cypress, like Jack Pine (Pinus banksiana).

I was wondering if the Shiva tried Cedar mulch (from Thuja). I never saw Cypress mulch in garden center in Quebec.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2011)

Although we have 4 garden areas downstairs it's so rare to have green areas here that there is only one Home Depot (no Lowes or other home/garden center) here for the millions of people on Manhattan Island. So cypress mulch as as common as moon rocks are here!


----------



## Clark (Apr 30, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 30, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Although we have 4 garden areas downstairs it's so rare to have green areas here that there is only one Home Depot (no Lowes or other home/garden center) here for the millions of people on Manhattan Island. So cypress mulch as as common as moon rocks are here!




Did you try to grow orchids in moon rocks, Eric:rollhappy:

I'm just kidding...


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 30, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> ... Are you talking of White cedar mulch?





Yoyo_Jo said:


> .... if you guys were talking about _cedar_ mulch...





Erythrone said:


> The true cypress mulch seems to be made from pond cypress (Taxodium ascenden)s and bald cypress (Taxodium distichum). But those trees don't grow in Canada. Here, some trees are sometimes called Cypress, like Jack Pine (Pinus banksiana).
> 
> I was wondering if the Shiva tried Cedar mulch (from Thuja). I never saw Cypress mulch in garden center in Quebec.


No not cedar, cypress. I realize there is cedar, as a garden mulch that didn't hold up any longer than other hardwoods! 
The smaller print on the bag says ...contains cypress and other forest trees. So what % is cypress and what% is other forest trees? Don't know, all I can say is I'm not seeing differences that would indicate different species but ground up it might be hard to tell. I'll continue to use it, the plants are likin' it!


----------



## goldenrose (May 12, 2011)

*Update!*

2nd flower opened yesterday & still holding the 1st, will it make it thru the weekend, OC meeting Sunday, fingers crossed!


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2011)

That's amazing, good luck and be careful!


----------



## gonewild (May 12, 2011)

A tiny spot of super glue and she'll make it!
:evil:


----------



## Heather (May 12, 2011)

Still looking awesome!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 12, 2011)

Yes, awesome is the work I'm looking for!


----------



## Shiva (May 12, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Easily available in Quebec, Shiva? Are you talking of White cedar mulch?



That was three years ago and I don't remember anymore what was written on the bag. The mulch is still in good condition and the Cattleyas are still growing in it. I will have to move them to larger pots soon. I'll go back to the garden center near Berthier where I bought the bag last time and see if it sells the same stuff. I'll let you know.


----------



## Shiva (May 12, 2011)

What a great plant you have Rose! Hope you all make it to the meeting.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2011)

Did it make it, Rose?


----------



## goldenrose (May 17, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Did it make it, Rose?


:rollhappy::rollhappy: Got home from the meeting & was unpacking when it fell off, how close was that?!


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2011)

Very close!


----------



## Gilda (May 17, 2011)

Congrats Rose ..shes a beauty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap: Good to know the cypress is working for you ! It does retain a lot of water but being irregular in shape there is lots of air !


----------

